# lessons well learned



## sharkettelaw (Aug 30, 2011)

so i asked a question regarding how long female siamese fighters should be separated from male siamese fighters for and a couple of days ago i realised its not about how long its about how well condition the female siamese fighters are. in addition to this i realised its also of great importance to keep the tanks clean especially for breeding and lastly the siamese fighter fry hardly survived because they werent being fed the correct food which will be corrected because today my brine shrimp eggs hatched and i face the task of siphoning the shells from the shrimp and i also bought more freeze dried bloodworm, in addition to freeze dried brine shrimp and tubifex worm to feed to my female siamese fighters twice a day. i also learned how to start a culture of microworms from scratch without using an existing culture which will be backup should the brine shrimp not work out for my siamese fighter fry. so slowly i am getting there and learning from mistakes


----------



## Marshall (Jul 8, 2013)

I'm sorry, I'm finding it difficult to read this post without much punctuation, was there a question in there?

Also, it may be easier to just write betta instead of constantly repeating siamese fighter.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

FYI freeze dried foods can cause problems you should start using frozen foods if your not interested in live for conditioning.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Would be easier and more accurate. They are not fighters. Or splendens would be acceptable too.

And as Susan said, freeze dried is not good for the fish. Feed frozen or live in order to fully condition them. Repashy has a gel food base that you have to mix up but it is great for conditioning them to spawn. Also a great fry food.


----------



## sharkettelaw (Aug 30, 2011)

i only use the words siamese fighters because my post wont go through if i dont. it would say im posting in the wrong forum or something like that..and if i can access live food other than brine shrimp then i will do so because honestly i've used frozen food before and its really messy also i've had more problems like bloating than ive had with the freeze dried food. so i'll try the live food instead


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

Lets get down to betta fry and leave the wordsmithing for another time.

Betta fry are typically too small to eat fresh hatched brine shrimp. You likely cut your fry yeald back to 2%-3% of fry surviving. Start using fresh hatched baby brine shrimp a week to ten days after the fry have noticably grown. Solution, either buy or make green water as a first food. Just set up a jar of aquarium water, a little fish poop helps, and set it in a window for a week or two stiring once every day or so. When the water is pea green it is ready. If you don't need it at the moment, like if you spwan the bettas again, pour it into those funky old plastic ice cube trays and freeze it. About a week prior to spawning the bettas again, fill the jar like last time, add an ice cube and back to the window it goes. It will be pea green before the bettas hatch and are ready for it. Each day pour enough in to give the water a slight green tint. Also, set up an extra jar incase you need it. You can freeze it if you don't. I have also ready great reviews about a micro fry food called golden pearls. I have not ried it out on egg layer fry, but my livebearer fry love the stuff. 

You can get what you need including a green water culture from aquabid.com Look under the food section and go to live food. You can get golder pearls and the best srimp eggs ar brineshrimpdirect.com


----------



## Avraptorhal (Jan 24, 2013)

[QUOTE so slowly i am getting there and learning from mistakes[/QUOTE]

So do we all!!!


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

henningc said:


> Lets get down to betta fry and leave the wordsmithing for another time.
> 
> Betta fry are typically too small to eat fresh hatched brine shrimp. You likely cut your fry yeald back to 2%-3% of fry surviving. Start using fresh hatched baby brine shrimp a week to ten days after the fry have noticably grown. Solution, either buy or make green water as a first food. Just set up a jar of aquarium water, a little fish poop helps, and set it in a window for a week or two stiring once every day or so. When the water is pea green it is ready. If you don't need it at the moment, like if you spwan the bettas again, pour it into those funky old plastic ice cube trays and freeze it. About a week prior to spawning the bettas again, fill the jar like last time, add an ice cube and back to the window it goes. It will be pea green before the bettas hatch and are ready for it. Each day pour enough in to give the water a slight green tint. Also, set up an extra jar incase you need it. You can freeze it if you don't. I have also ready great reviews about a micro fry food called golden pearls. I have not ried it out on egg layer fry, but my livebearer fry love the stuff.
> 
> You can get what you need including a green water culture from aquabid.com Look under the food section and go to live food. You can get golder pearls and the best srimp eggs ar brineshrimpdirect.com


I suggest you go with microworms too. In my opinion they are plenty big to chow down on them. I was always able to feed my fry hatched BBS by day three of freeswimming, the first few days they were fed on microworms.



sharkettelaw said:


> i only use the words siamese fighters because my post wont go through if i dont. it would say im posting in the wrong forum or something like that..and if i can access live food other than brine shrimp then i will do so because honestly i've used frozen food before and its really messy also i've had more problems like bloating than ive had with the freeze dried food. so i'll try the live food instead


This is new to me. I have never seen it come up saying that anything was inaccurate. All of the moderating comes from us human mods, me being one of them. 

As for the foods, you can go to aquabid and buy some cultures for the fish. Mine love daphnia, grindal worms are a huge hit, I myself am venturing into raising brine shrimp to adults, confused flour beetles and even wingless fruit flies are all wonderful choices for conditioning. Also crickets are a great filler though not the best for them to have all the time.


----------



## sharkettelaw (Aug 30, 2011)

my BBS is ready but im going to start my own culture of microworms to give variety. im very excited about this cause now im better equiped to succeed and actually enjoy my hobby


----------

